# BMW Motorrad presents the Navigator VI.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad presents the new Navigator VI, available from March 2017 alongside the existing Navigator V, comprising a new navigation system with numerous innovative features in addition to further enhanced functionality. The new system retains the same external dimensions as before, as well as the 5" display, which, thanks to the inclusion of a circular polarisation filter, now benefits from enhanced readability, particularly in strong and even direct sunlight.

Not only has the internal storage capacity been increased from 8 GB to 16 GB (for the EU/US; the device with no preinstalled maps still has 4 GB), but the new Navigator VI now offers the "Winding roads" route option for avoiding built-up areas, providing the roads and conditions allow. Another new feature available for computing routes is "Avoid main roads". Used in conjunction with the existing "Avoid motorways" function, selecting the most suitable roads for motorcycling is now even better. The "Round Trip" function configures trips based on time, distance or interim destination, offering one more new way of creating a highly individual and intensive motorcycling experience. With the "Natural Guidance" function, navigation instructions also provide precise descriptions of the surroundings.

The new "Music Streaming" feature, which works in conjunction with Bluetooth, makes it possible to listen to music stored on a smartphone. Even compatible action cams can be controlled directly through the Navigator VI. The comfortable and intuitive operation of all the controls that are typically needed while riding can be model-specifically enabled using either the four-button mount cradle or the multi-controller on the handlebars. Additional functions such as the "My Motorcycle" pages as well as warning and status messages are available in conjunction with the navigation preparation. Traffic congestion and weather reports can be displayed in real time using the optional Garmin Smartphone Link App. With all future updates of preinstalled map data available free of charge plus an optional car installation kit, the new BMW Motorrad Navigator VI is the perfect companion for people on the road.


----------

